# Fischteich entschlammen



## Fischteich06 (3. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe kurzfristig die Möglichkeit, einen 2.500 m² großen Fischteich (Karpfen, Aale, Schleien, etc. bis hin zu 2 Schildkröten, keine Forellen) zu erwerben. Der Teich ist ca. 40 Jahre alt, bis zu 4 m tief, quellwassergespeist, waldumsäumt, und zumindest in den letzten 20 Jahren nie entschlammt worden. Strom und Brunnen sind vorhanden. Trotzdem: der Teich ist randvoll mit (hoffentlich glücklichen) Fischen. Blätter wurden immer weitgehend über den Mönch abgeführt. Der Eigentümer gibt an, der Schlamm würde aufgrund unterirdischer Strömung Richtung Mönch geschwemmt, so dass ggfs. stationär entschlammt werden könnte - was er jedoch nicht für nötig hält. Ich habe die Sorge, dass die Fische moderig schmecken könnten.

Trotzdem die Frage an euch: ist entschlammen notwendig und falls ja, wie kann das technisch sinnvoll und mit welchem Kostenaufwand erledigt werden?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Zander01 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

Ein eigener Fischteich.... du bist zu beneiden.

Ich kenn mich zwar nicht so gut mit entschlamen eines Fischteiches aus aber ich würde folgendes machen.

Als erstes mal den Teich abfischen.
Wasser ablassen und den Schlam ausbaggern, trozdem ca. 50 cm weiter runter baggern. Anschließend würde ich den Teich mit einer 50 cm Schicht rundem Kies auffüllen. Wasser wieder auffüllen lassen und dann die Fischis wieder rein.
Und wenn du fertig bist ladest du uns alle zum Probefischen ein.


----------



## Räuberschreck (3. August 2006)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

Am besten du isst einen Fisch damit du weißt, ob er modrig schmeckt oder nicht!!! |supergri 

Aber bei einer Anschaffung wie deinem Teich tät ich deinen Fischen etwas Gutes und den Teich entschlammen! Giftstoffe halten sich in einem stehenden Gewässer eben länger als in einem Gerinne.

Das Ausbaggern, wie es Zander01 beschreibt ist sicherlich eine sinnvolle Art deinen Teich zu säubern, birgt aber auch zwei Risiken.
1) Teiche dichten sich im Laufe der Jahre von selbst ab, d.h. sie geben kein Wasser in den Untergrund ab. Beginnst du zu baggern kann diese Dichtschicht zerstört werden und es dauert wieder einige Jahre bis der Grund dicht ist. Kannst du im Sommer, wenn der Wasserzufluss meistens etwas knapp wird, die Zuflussmenge nicht erhöhen wird sich dein Wasserstand im Teich verringern - das kann für deine Fische katastrophale Auswirkungen haben. Kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Menge die im Untergrund versickert darauf an - aber das weiß man eben vorher nicht! 

2) Dein Teich ist mit 2500m² Fläche ein eigenes Ökosystem. Angefangen von allen wichtigen Kleinstlebewesen bis hin zu Wasserpflanzen. Wenn du deinen Teich ausbaggerst zerstörtst du dieses System und es dauert wieder ein paar Jahre bis es sich erholt hat. Es kann sein, dass deine Fische, vorallem Jungfische, nicht wachsen und/oder krank werden. 

Ich stand bei meinem Teich vor einem ähnlichen Problem#c : Ich habe Kontakt mit der örtlichen Feuerwehr aufgenommen. Diese haben Schlammpumpen, die sie bei Hochwassereinsätzen zum Auspumpen der Keller verwenden. Ich stellte ein paar Kisten Bier zur Verfügung und schon wurde eine Feuerwehrübung bei mir durchgeführt. :q 

Den Teich musst du aber trotzdem ablassen, damit du soviel Schlamm als möglich aus dem Teich beförderst. Da nicht alles beim Ablassen des Teiches zur tiefsten Stelle gelangt kann der restliche Schlamm mit einem Feuerwehrschlauch Richtung Pumpe gespritzt werden.

Bei allen Bemühungen bekommst du deinen Teich nicht ganz sauber, und das ist ja auch nicht schlecht, denn im verbleibenden Schlamm befinden sich noch soviele Kleinstlebewesen, dass sie sich bis zum nächsten Frühjahr optimal Vermehren können, und eine solide Ernährungsgrundlage für deine Fische darstellen.

Außerdem zerstörst du auf diese Weise nicht deinen Teichboden. Er bleibt dicht und dein Teich dankt es dir!!!! #h

Gruß Martin


----------



## Heuxs (3. August 2006)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

Hi Räuberschreck

Wo haben die Jungs den Schlamm hin gepumpt?Da kommt doch auch eine Menge zusammen.

Heuxs


----------



## Fischteich06 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

@ Zander01, Räuberschreck, Heuxs

Vielen Dank für die ersten informativen Hinweise. 

Ergänzend kann ich noch mitteilen, dass der Teich unmittelbar an einem ca. 4 m breiten Bach liegt. Kann ggfs. in diesen hineingepumpt werden bzw. bedarf dies der Zustimmung von Landschaftsverband oder Unterer Wasserbehörde?

Unterhalb des Teichs befindet sich eine mind. 10 m dicke Tonschicht.

Gruß, Fischteich06


----------



## Tomasz (3. August 2006)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

Du kannst über einen so genannten Moorkammerbohrer erst einmal prüfen wieviel Schlammauflage im Teich ist. Dazu machst Du am besten vom Auslauf an mehrere Bohrungen. Diese kannst Du durch die Technik des Bohrers auch im wassergefüllten Becken machen. Bei guter Sichttiefe kannst du dir aber auch mit einem Zollstock oder ähnlichem behelfen. Sollte tatsächlich eine größere Menge Schlamm drin sein, kannst Du die wie beschrieben im trockenen Zustand auspumpen lassen (Feuerwehr, Abwasserfahrzeug, Rohrreinigungsfahrzeug) oder im gefüllten Becken ausbaggern. Den Hinweis mit der natürlichen Teichabdichtung solltest Du dabei aber unbedingt beachten. 

Gruß Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (3. August 2006)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

Da haben sich unsere Beiträge überschnitten. Die 10 m Ton sind doch schon mal eine gute Abdichtung. Den Schlamm einfach umzupumpen ist sicher nicht so einfach und mindestens genehmigungsbedürftig. 

Gruß Tomasz


----------



## THD (3. August 2006)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

Tip zur Schlammdickemessung:
Leichte (Alu oder Kunststoff) gelochte Scheibe mit ca. 40 cm Durchmesser besteln, mittig ein genügend langes Seil (oder gleich Maßband).
Die Scheibe vom Boot versenken, Tiefe messen, dazu mit langem, dünnen Stab nach unten tasten, bis es fest wird, Eintauchtiefe messen.
Die Längendifferenz ist die Stärke der Schlammschicht, da die Scheibe auf den Schlamm liegenbleibt.

Die Scheiben gibts auch fertig, heißen glaube ich Secci Scheiben und werden zur Sichttiefebestimmung verwendet.


----------



## Räuberschreck (3. August 2006)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

Richtig, das Schlamm-Wasser-Gemisch wurde in Etappen hinter dem Mönch in einen Bach gepumpt. In Etappen deswegen, damit sich die Bachtrübung immerwieder ein bisschen erholte. Laut Feuerwehr und Behörde sei dies keine Umweltverschmutzung und könne bedenkenlos durchgeführt werden. Ich muss jedoch sagen, ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden ist, und hab schon gar keine Ahnung wie das in Deutschland ist!!#c 

Eine 10 Meter dicke Tonschicht - Ton gibt grundsätzlich keine schlechte Dichtschicht ab, ich würde trotzdem nicht zuviel davon wegschürffen, wer weiss wie dick diese wirklich ist! Wir in Österreich haben das Problem, dass wir eher einen felsigen bzw. schottrigen Untergrund haben und dieser ist schwerer dicht zubekommen!


----------



## djoerni (3. August 2006)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

also wir haben unseren teich ausgespült! der teich wurde abgefischt und abgelassen. dann wurde aus einem naheliegenden fluss wasser mit pumpen über feuerwehrschläuche in den teich gepumpt. an der tiefsten stelle stand eine große pumpe die den schlamm der freigespült wurde abgepumpt hat. es waren ca. 10 leute im teich die den schlamm stück für stück losgespült haben. vorteil dieser methode ist, das man den grund nicht zerstört, keine quellen mit dem bagger zudrückt und flächen die man lassen möchte (wasserpflanzen, uferbefestigungen etc.) nich mit schwerem gerät beschädigt. bei interesse kann ich die adresse gerne mal posten. der gute mann reinigt unter anderem auch in center parks die teichanlagen. 

gruß jörn


----------



## Schlei (4. August 2006)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

Ich würde mal gucken ob es sich nich lohnt nen spezialisten zu holen . bekannte haben sich auch den teich reinigen lassen . da kammen die dann mit so nem Floss und haben das wasser abgesaugt . war echt gut kein fisch ist gestorben das ufer blieb normal usw.


----------



## Koalabaer (4. August 2006)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*



			
				Fischteich06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe kurzfristig die Möglichkeit, einen 2.500 m² großen Fischteich (Karpfen, Aale, Schleien, etc. bis hin zu 2 Schildkröten, keine Forellen) zu erwerben. Der Teich ist ca. 40 Jahre alt, bis zu 4 m tief, quellwassergespeist, waldumsäumt, und zumindest in den letzten 20 Jahren nie entschlammt worden. Strom und Brunnen sind vorhanden. Trotzdem: der Teich ist randvoll mit (hoffentlich glücklichen) Fischen. Blätter wurden immer weitgehend über den Mönch abgeführt. Der Eigentümer gibt an, der Schlamm würde aufgrund unterirdischer Strömung Richtung Mönch geschwemmt, so dass ggfs. stationär entschlammt werden könnte - was er jedoch nicht für nötig hält. Ich habe die Sorge, dass die Fische moderig schmecken könnten.
> 
> ...



40Jahre alt?
Da ist, so wie Du dieses Gewässer beschreibst überhaupt nichts erforderlich!!!
Freu dich ein so biologisch einwandfreies Gewässer dein eigen zu nennen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## moeza (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

gibts "nachberichterstattung" zu diesem thema?

was wurde getan, was hat es genutzt?

hab nämlich das selbe problem (schlammig trübes wasser) , und schwanke zwiscen, nichts tun und natur-natur sein lassen, oder entschlammen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

hallo kennt einer firmen die die teiche sauber machen , bzw vom schlamm befreien ??

lg


----------



## nostradamus (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

hi,

würde deine frage mal etwas einschränken! Bundesland, region etc.

gruß

nosta


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischteich entschlammen*

achso alles klar, niedersachen, raum stade buxtehude


----------

